# Everyone knows it's windy..........



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I swear I just saw Toto fly by. How is everyone faring today? I am sitting at my desk...next to a _closed_ window, and my hair is blowing around my face!

Wind chimes are charming in the breeze. In 70 mph gusts they are rather obnoxious.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Totally still, hot and sunny here in Southern California.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

JFHilborne said:


> Totally still, hot and sunny here in Southern California.


hahaha... not fair! 

Tornado watch till 2:30 here. It is hampering my 'cooking out' plans.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Tornado watch till 2:30 here.


We went through tornado warnings for several hours last night in Atlanta. Today, it's sunny and mild, but strong gusty winds until tonight.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We have much rain - flash flood warnings out because the soil is already saturated.
And thunderstorms with threat of tornado activity possible.

But the thread title made me hum:
Who's tripping down the streets of the city. Smilin' at everybody she sees. Who's reachin' out to capture a moment. Everyone knows it's Windy ...
By The Association, right?

Just sayin......


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Who's tripping down the streets of the city. Smilin' at everybody she sees. Who's reachin' out to capture a moment. Everyone knows it's Windy ...
> By The Association, right?
> 
> Just sayin......


Trust me, Geoff...it was what I was singing as I typed it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

One of the things I LOVED about moving to central Tx from southern California was the fact that I could breathe the air without having to chew it first. Gorgeous blue skies that seemed to go on forever..
Not so yesterday, With all of the wind and junk in the air, looking at the sky made me feel like I was on I5 in downtown Los Angeles at rush hour. And it was killer on Dh's already aggravated allergies.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Our wind gusts were only up to 50 mph.... not as bad as yours. I do like that song... it brings back memories!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

They're talking about tornado watches in the Philly area* this evening, with a couple squall lines that will dump about 2 more inches of rain on us (probably got at least an inch already today, if not more). Probably 30mph winds will be the worst except if one of the T-storms embedded in the squall line hit's us.
______________
* Tornadoes are pretty rare this side of the Appalachians, and they're usually F0's when they do make a showing.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Tornadoes in Philly! Ben Franklin would be having a devil of a time with the kite today.

Everyone be careful and stay safe.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> We have much rain - flash flood warnings out because the soil is already saturated.
> And thunderstorms with threat of tornado activity possible.
> 
> But the thread title made me hum:
> ...


Glad I'm not the only one that started humming and thinking, "Oh, good, old songs thread"


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Yesterday the sky was muddy, the wind was nearly gale force and it smelled like smoke from the north-west Texas range fires. Today was clear and beautiful with only a slight breeze.

Off topic: Can anyone explain to me why the US Government is sending firefighters and equipment to Mexico while Texas is burning?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

It's windy and very snowy here, but it certainly sounds calmer than the weather where some of you all are!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

The wind makes our cats crazy; even when I can't hear the wind chimes from inside (my hearing is not good-- everyone else can hear it), I can tell it's CRAZY because the cats are all over.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Breezy here. Worked at drive thru today. Allergens everywhere. Eyes r blood shot


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

It's fairly pleasant here today but it was terribly windy yesterday. Also cold and grey. I wish our weather would make up it's mind.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

INSTALLING SPRING...
███████████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░ 44% DONE.
Install delayed....please wait.

Installation failed. Please try again.

404 error: Season not found. Season "Spring" cannot be located. The season you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. 

Please try again.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann, thank you.  I needed a good laugh and that is just perfect.  I wish I could copy it and post it as my status on FB.  

Wind advisories all day today in my area.  I think the winds have brought the allergens from out west because I'm sneezing like crazy this morning.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I originally saw it on FB. . . . .and just copied it from someone's status there. . . . .


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha, that's brilliant. I might have to steal it from you.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I liked that, Ann.

Goodness, I started out yesterday morning concerned for everyone else, and North Carolina ended up getting hit really bad.
One thing they do a good job here is taking over your TV screen to alert you of storms.  They keep the regular programming going, but you have a weather map in one corner, a text warning in the other corner, counties flashing in the top corner, and a big ole RED general "WARNING" in the last corner, so that you are left with about a 2 square inch version of the original program.

All is well where I'm at, but prayers go out to the towns affected.

Now if only I could get "Windy" out of my mind....any other songs, anyone?! Please!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

It's been windy here and VERY windy in NM where my parents live.  The road has been shut down several times this spring.

Hey, Maureen--is that your latest book in the sidebar (your avatar?)  It looks really good.  When it is out  TELL.  Or point me to the bazaar thread because I am OT (again.)

Maria


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

In Spain at the Mar Menor we are hot! And sunny. And filling up with very white/blue people who will be pink and sore tommorrow! All good stuff!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> One of the things I LOVED about moving to central Tx from southern California was the fact that I could breathe the air without having to chew it first. Gorgeous blue skies that seemed to go on forever..
> Not so yesterday, With all of the wind and junk in the air, looking at the sky made me feel like I was on I5 in downtown Los Angeles at rush hour. And it was killer on Dh's already aggravated allergies.


Friday was all about the 60mph wind gusts ... Saturday was about the smoke from the Possum Kingdom fires blowing in ... maybe today will be back to Texas' springtime loveliness. It's my favorite season most years ....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> ... maybe today will be back to Texas' springtime loveliness. It's my favorite season most years ....


We've got fewer wildflowers around Waco than ever before. How's it look up your way?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Hey, Maureen--is that your latest book in the sidebar (your avatar?) It looks really good. When it is out TELL. Or point me to the bazaar thread because I am OT (again.)
> 
> Maria


Hey Miss Maria! Thank you.  ENDLESS NIGHT is being released on May 16th so I haven't made a Bazaar thread for it yet. But soon!!! I hope your Sunday is a beautiful one.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

NogDog said:


> They're talking about tornado watches in the Philly area* this evening, with a couple squall lines that will dump about 2 more inches of rain on us (probably got at least an inch already today, if not more). Probably 30mph winds will be the worst except if one of the T-storms embedded in the squall line hit's us.
> ______________
> * Tornadoes are pretty rare this side of the Appalachians, and they're usually F0's when they do make a showing.


Yep, usually what we think were tornadoes are classified by NWS as "micro-bursts". That said, we had a confirmed F1 (95 mph winds) not far from where I live. When a tornado does touch down, or really anything Mother Nature wants to throw at us, its pretty bad here since we're nested inside 2 mountain ranges.

News reports that 3 inches of rain had fallen here in Waynesboro but only 1.6 inches in Staunton by 4 pm.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Speaking of tornadoes, has anyone done one of those Tornado Tours where they take you around in a van to try and see some? It looks like they're all $2000-$3000 for a 7-10 day tour and they all say they're the best, so does anyone have any recommendations or experience with one of these companies?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Maureen, the cover is gorgeous.  Very eye-catching.  Veeery interesting.

Jeff, I plant Indian Paintbrush in my yard almost every year.  I don't water them because they are wildflowers.  This is the first year in 10--none came up.  Well, a couple did, but they didn't make it.  ONE bluebonnet.  ONE.

I drove from Austin through Marble Falls and down to Fredericksburg at what is normally the height of wild flower season.  A few balding patched to Marble falls and nothing after that.  Dismal.  Dry as a bone, it is.  And it was that way in NM--trees are dying off there in the Gila forest.  Terribly dry.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jessica, I don't know anything about tornado tours, but I did witness a tornado when I was younger, for free, and it was the scariest thing ever.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> INSTALLING SPRING...


Too funny!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Are the fires close to you, Maria?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Friday at 2AM was 60 to 70 mph wind gusts, knocking out power. Friday at noon a limb (18 inch diameter) fell and hit our house, but luckily did little damage to the house, but did not help my privacy fence much. (It probably cracked earlier in the day) Today was a BEAUTIFUL day because the electric company was finally able to get power to the hundred homes in my area that lost it earlier.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> INSTALLING SPRING...
> ███████████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░ 44% DONE.
> Install delayed....please wait.
> 
> ...


LOL that's how it is here. I live in Massachusetts on the coast. Rain and near 60. Sure beats the chill and snow, though.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> It was also so hot here, corn literally popped on the stalk in the fields. No joke. I hope we don't have that kind of summer again this year.


Wow!  That would scare the heck out of me if I was walking by.

One year we had such a drought they would put on these public commercials--and one of the sayings was, "No bath for Bingo". They were suggesting NOT to wash your dog to save water. 
So now, every time it's sunny for any lengthy period, we say, "No bath for Bingo."


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

It's windy and snowing in Northern Indiana this morning  

I packed all my winter clothes last week. 


-Vianka


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Bear with me, this post will become jermaine to the topic.
I live in the metropolitan Washington, D.C. area.
One cannot afford to retire in this area on a fixed income (unless you are independently wealthy).
So I have been looking at other, more economical areas.
Back to the topic:
I just scratched Raliegh/Durham (North Carolina) off my list.
It got hit with bodacious tornado damage this weekend.
And I will spend some time today trying to find out if people that I know in the area are alright.

Just sayin.....


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, Geoff. That's about an hour and a half from us.  The day I started this thread there were warnings everywhere in North Carolina. We had a tornado touch down here, but with minimal damage.  Our fire department has been in Raleigh helping them out.

And now they call for this to happen all over again on Wednesday or Thursday. But I reckon every part of the country has some potential for something to go wrong. 

All we can do is plod forward, or hope to become independently wealthy.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

mamiller said:


> And now they call for this to happen all over again on Wednesday or Thursday. But I reckon every part of the country has some potential for something to go wrong.


Very true! If it's not tornadoes, it's hurricanes or floods or earthquakes or volcanoes or blizzards or fires or drought...etc. Nowhere's perfect, so you might as well pick a place you like and deal with the occasional issue!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I grew up with earthquakes. to me, they're "no big". A little shake, run to the back windows and watch the water come up outta the pool. Could hear them coming up the street at night before they hit, just lay there in bed and wait til they're over..

Moved to TX 5 months preggers with our first child 20 years ago.. As we reached Lubbock about 10pm the radi was telling everyone to get inside and in a safe place because 4 or 5 tornadoes had been seen on the ground around Lubbock. We got into our hotel room, I called my parents and siad "I wanna come home, This place has tornadoes on the ground RIGHT NOW!... and here I am 20 years later.. back in TX, and now it's getting earthquakes too. I felt one last year sitting in class. I was the only one in class to know what it was  .


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, Geoff, Central VA keeps you close enough the Washington D.C. area, that its a nice day trip or weekend getaway. If you still wanted to be close.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah. Great song by the Association, though.


----------

